# how to turn up the poundage on my bow



## jworster08

Ok I'm shooting at 62 pounds right now, I want to turn it up to about 68, is there a way I can do that without taking it to the archery shop? I have a 2007 Bear truth

Thanks guy


----------



## redwingsdude

The limbs are held in place with bolts that can be turned (clockwise to add poundage) with an hex wrench. One full turn is usually 2.5 lbs. Make sure you change both limbs in equal increments.

Also realize that cranking it up this close to bow season with slightly change your shooting. You will gain a few fps, and therefore your arrows may hit a bit higher than what your pins are currently set for. It may also be more difficult to draw/hold with tight or cold muscles. Unless you absolutely need to, just stick with what you're comfortable with. 62 pounds will kill a deer just fine.


----------



## jworster08

thanks for the tips, ya I know I like 62, but it's pretty easy for me to hold and draw. I'd like the extra pounds because where my stand is it gives me an opportunity for a good 40-45 yard shot, so the extra pounds will give me more confidence. The pins are already set a little high for some reason, so I'll see where they are at after I adjust them, now the issue s seeing deer on state land!!! thanks again!!


----------



## bigcountrysg

When adjusting the draw wieght it is very important to adjust each limb equally. Going from 62 to 68 is not going to change the travel distance of the arrow that much. How ever it will add knetic energy to the arrow. Which is what you are looking for. Another thing you want to look at before doing this is your arrows. Make sure they are rated for the weight you are going to be shooting. The last thing you want is an arrow splintering on impact of a deer. So you may need to get new arrows.


----------



## Anglers

I learned from a bow hunter its good to be able to see your arrows fly to the target.I was shooting about 68 lbs.I turned it down to 65 and found out i was shooting alot better seeing my arrows.Whats kinda weird is watching it disappear into a deer.


----------



## freshmeat

*This is from 08' but should serve as a decent general guide.
http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/customer-service/manuals/archive/2008/2008BearArcheryManual.pdf

<snip>
Peak Draw Weight Adjustment​*Bear Archery bows have a 10 pound peak weight
adjustment range. If your bow is equipped with
limb bolt lock downs, make sure these screws
(small single button head screw attached to riser
through tang protruding from underneath the
limb pocket) are loosened before making any
weight adjustments.
Using a 7/32 hex wrench, turn the limb bolts
clockwise to increase peak weight and counterclockwise
to reduce peak weight. Bow weight will
increase or decrease approximately two to four
pounds per turn.​​*IMPORTANT *Both limb
bolts must be adjusted equally. Likewise, do not
turn one limb bolt more than two turns ahead of
the other when making adjustments. Finally, limb
bolts must never be backed out more than 3 full
turns.
Bows with limb bolt lockdowns: After all tuning
adjustments have been made; engage the limb
bolt lock down screws. Screws should be snug​
against the limb pocket tang.
*<Snip>*

I would recommend not going around more than once ahead of the other limb, eventhough this manual advises against going around more than twice ahead of the other limb.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

this may or may not be a dumb comment/question, but make sure your bow is a 60-70 lb bow. . . 

If it is a max 60, it still could go to 62 where it is at. . .


----------



## DocHoliday

About the only difference changing the weight up to 68# is going to be how deep you bury your arrow in the tree or ground behind the deer. If you are shooting 62# easily there is no real need to crank it up higher.


----------

